# foundation for kit question



## anuy (Sep 11, 2005)

hi guys! i saw a thread here awhile back but i couldn't find it... what foundation should every makeup artist have? i mean what colors? that way i can mix them to have a perfect match for every client. thanks


----------



## Sanne (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought the lightest and the darkest, so you can mix em.... but I'm not sure which foundations that should be...


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 12, 2005)

I save money and space in my traincase by purchasing the select cover-ups rather than an entire foundation. I make sure to get a few of the lightest and darkest in both the NW's and NC's. I think the NW's are better for contouring. These have good coverage plus they can be mixed with different products to give a different finish (ex: Moisturegleam, Strobe Cream, Moisture Fix). Plus, if you get full size you risk that you will not use the entire product during its shelf life. If you find that you tend to reach for the same foundations more than others, you might want to have back ups. I also think the peach correcteur is a gorgeous product that should be in every artist's kit. At $13.50 a pop it isn't difficult to get nearly all the shades. That's just what I do...I'm sure everyone has some great suggestions.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 12, 2005)

I have some of the darker colors and some of the lighter colors for mixing. I have 15 and 55 in both NC and NW to blend. I also keep the most popular shades that are in the middle. For me, those are NC25 and NC35 and a few others. I use studio tech most often, because the majority of my work is for photography. I think it looks best for pictures.
Hyper Real also mixes very well. The 500 and 600 shades make a beautiful natural bronzer as well.
I also second the rec for peach colour correcteur. It is a fantastic universal shade. I use this for my daily concealor.


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Bluegrassbabe,
You like studio fix for pictures? I find that it photographs white b/c of the titanium dioxide. How do you avoid that? 

Nikki


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 
_Bluegrassbabe,
You like studio fix for pictures? I find that it photographs white b/c of the titanium dioxide. How do you avoid that? 

Nikki_

 
Duh! That should have said studio tech. I will edit so it makes sense. I imagine it would be almost impossible to properly mix the studio fix for a client as well.


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 14, 2005)

It might be weird! but recently I only use moisture blend on all models...
All I have in my kit are Nw 20-25-30 nc 25-30 all in moisture blend.
They do a fantastic job!
I would recommend those if you don't have much money to start off with
nw 25-nc 30 A MUST!


----------

